# Spring Classics - Velogames



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

It's on!

League: RBR Cobblers
Code: 16132756

It's gonna be a bumpy ride!

*Registration Deadline: 10:00 CET, March 19th.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

*Lanterne Rouge is back.*

Team Lanterne Rouge is in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Team W-Works is in! I have no idea what I'm doing, and my roster shows that!!! Should be fun.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I registered then my team was gone? Now the league code isn't being recognized.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I got my hind parts handed to me last race, but I am so in (bruises, bandages, and all)! These are my favorite races every year by far. Winning this competition last year was one of the highlights for me. You guys are all very good, so it's probably a once in a lifetime deal, but I am going to give the repeat my best shot.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Im in...

- Old Man


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So I setup my team not realizing I could shift the lineup according to races. Oops for MSR. :blush2:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dwars door Vlaaderen did not end quite as expected - at least my transfer Nizzolo took 6th after Van Avermat gave it the old school try and then Coquard squeaked into 2nd place but otherwise neo-pros and other no-names took the rest of the podium - strange ending. Good rides for Debusschere and Theuns (anybody have them on their team? If you did - Merry Christmas!  ).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Dwars door Vlaaderen did not end quite as expected - at least my transfer Nizzolo took 6th after Van Avermat gave it the old school try and then Coquard squeaked into 2nd place but otherwise neo-pros and other no-names took the rest of the podium - strange ending. Good rides for Debusschere and Theuns (anybody have them on their team? If you did - Merry Christmas!  ).


I had them, but I had to take some calculated risks to try to try to make up some ground on you guys after the disaster that round one was for me (MSR).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I had them, but I had to take some calculated risks to try to close the gap to you guys after the disaster that was round one for me (MSR).


I missed on Brian Coquard though.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think I just figured out how this spring classics thing works. Probably too late. Who needs to read rules anyway?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Dwars door Vlaaderen did not end quite as expected - at least my transfer Nizzolo took 6th after Van Avermat gave it the old school try and then Coquard squeaked into 2nd place but otherwise neo-pros and other no-names took the rest of the podium - strange ending. Good rides for Debusschere and Theuns (anybody have them on their team? If you did - Merry Christmas!  ).


I had Debusshere.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, what happens when you run out of transfers? :blush2:


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Hey, what happens when you run out of transfers? :blush2:


You sit dead in the water like me.

At least I know how it works for next year though.

:mad2:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> You sit dead in the water like me.
> 
> At least I know how it works for next year though.
> 
> :mad2:


Looking at where you both are, you are probably fine for a while, it won't likely hurt until we get to the Ardennes. Then you will likely wish you had a few of those back. You live and you learn, don't sweat it...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> You sit dead in the water like me.
> 
> At least I know how it works for next year though.
> 
> :mad2:


You are killing it btw!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> You sit dead in the water like me.
> 
> At least I know how it works for next year though.
> 
> :mad2:


Lol, so I guess we both learned a tough lesson.

I have 4 more left, I'll use at least 1 fitting in a sprinter to use the rest of the way, save the other 3 for injuries I guess.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I really wanted to win this round, but had to settle for a podium and the current #1 overall. I seriously doubt I can hold on to it given how few transfers I have left, but I am happy to be in the mix at all after round #1. Let's see what next week brings....


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I am falling!!! Grrr......


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge humbly accept the yellow jersey and will do our best to defend it.

There've been some whispers that maybe we're getting some 'help', so we'll be releasing our power numbers just as soon as we've redacted pretty much everything of any value.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

redlizard said:


> Team Lanterne Rouge humbly accept the yellow jersey and will do our best to defend it.
> 
> There've been some whispers that maybe we're getting some 'help', so we'll be releasing our power numbers just as soon as we've redacted pretty much everything of any value.


Congrats! That was definitely me that complained to the UCI about your guys taking pulls and "working" with a certain Italian doctor in the offseason. :blush2: I am excited to see where we all end up after Roubaix...


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

dryhumps currently in 2nd!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it over yet?

Did I make the podium?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Is it over yet?
> 
> Did I make the podium?


Nope, we still have the Ardennes.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to sean b on the first spot on the podium and B grande on the second.

Must admit to some surprise at nabbing the third spot in this - always nice to finish ahead of the Old Man though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Definitely, congrats to the victor and the podium. It didn't turn out as planned for me this year, but this is my favorite one of these without a doubt. It was a great competition throughout and it was fun to see the lead change multiple times. I am happy to come away with a win in one race and a podium in another.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah it was a slug-fest. As The Classics should be.

Waiting for the Giro....


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Really wish I didn't burn all those transfers early on, otherwise I may have made the top 5. Congrats to the winner!!


----------

